# Advice - Implantation bleeding but negative preg result



## larias1612 (May 2, 2016)

I had all the signs of implantation bleeding but a negative first response test result.

Aftet charting my period and getting timing right im now 10dpo.

From 6 days after ovulation my whole body felt weird, tired , nausea and mild stomach cramps. Then implantation bleeding started, which was 9 or 10 days before my normal period. The first day was brown discharge (sorry) not much. Second day I had red discharge about a quarter of a normal period and third day the brown discharge arrived again. On the third day all the symptoms disappeared. I was confident this was implantation bleeding but now I'm not sure.

I just did my first response test, which is 10 dpo and 3 days before my normal on the clock period should start and I got a big fat no using first response. 

I was confident with the charting and all the symptoms this was it. Can't help feeling a bit, well sad.

Could the signs of implantation bleeding be something else? Could I be pregnant or is back to trying?


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

If you're 10dpo now it's simply too early. Test again in a few days


----------

